# 578 Merry Christmas! - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like the boys made out okay! We at the C86 household hope your Christmas was merry, or at least nice, or at least quiet. For all serving in the military, thanks for everything you do for us, and for giving up the normal things we take for granted to put yourselves in harm’s way. [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

